
Why Some Veterans Hate it When You Say 'Thank You' - harscoat
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/features/view/feature/Why-Some-Veterans-Hate-it-When-You-Say-Thank-You-2738
======
nhangen
I served from 2006-2010, spent 8 months in Afghanistan.

I do agree that seeing a thank you on a billboard, or box store promo is an
insult. Don't use the troops as leverage to hold a sale or promotion.

However, having been in hundreds of those "thank you" situations, I can
honestly say that I've never been upset or agitated. Embarrassed? Yeah.
Humbled and Honored? Definitely. Pissy? Never.

It's not my job to question someone's reasoning for thanking me...I much
prefer that to the opposite.

Empty gestures are certainly a topic for debate, but I can't get in your head
any more than I can get in that of my fellow Soldier's heads.

Lastly...I can guarantee you that 99% of the Soldiers I served with are
honored to be thanked.

To be honest, we find it a little uncomfortable, because to us, we're just
doing our job.

~~~
btilly
_Lastly...I can guarantee you that 99% of the Soldiers I served with are
honored to be thanked._

I'd be willing to bet you serious money on that.

Estimates are that one veteran in 8 from Iraq has PTSD. A significant fraction
of those will have trouble with this type of verbal reminder. Therefore I
believe that there is no way that the rate of people who would have issues
with the thank yous is below 1%.

That said, I do not doubt your reaction. Or that your reaction is common among
veterans. But even if 9 out of 20 veterans are not bothered by the thank you,
the pain caused to the remaining ones is bad enough that I think it unwise for
people to randomly thank veterans they don't know.

~~~
nhangen
Sorry, what I meant was that I can only speak for the Soldiers I served with
in Afghanistan or in my company. From our conversations, they've always felt
it was an honor. Perhaps it's different in other places.

Edit: btw, I'd estimate that more than 1/8 at this point. Most Soldiers these
days spend more time overseas than at home. My friends deploy every 6 months.
Friends from the old unit, every 18 months for 12 at a time. It wears on the
soul, and the family.

------
leed25d
I was in the US Army from 1968-1971. It happens occasionally that someone will
say something like 'Thank you for your service' or words to that effect. My
response is usually along the lines of 'If you really want to thank me then
put some effort into ending wars.'

------
TNO
I've been called both baby killer and hero.....whatever.

